# Wyndham Points.



## GuitarKidd (Apr 12, 2012)

Take a look at this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-300...Timeshares&hash=item4ab52a4c66#ht_2294wt_1044

I know it's a Annual deal, no fixed week.  There is a lot of information about Wyndham Points, but there seems to be different programs.  

What would someone get if they were to buy this.

I'm under the impression that you can buy Wyndham points like going to the store and buying bread.  If you can get them for the right price just keep adding points.  So does it matter what resort they are tied/allocated too?


----------



## learnalot (Apr 12, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Take a look at this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-300...Timeshares&hash=item4ab52a4c66#ht_2294wt_1044
> 
> ...



It only matters if you need to book something more than 10 months in advance - you have Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) at your home resort and can book as early as 13 months in advance.  ARP is not generally not needed but for a very select few reservations (such as Bike Week in Daytona and sometimes Mardi Gras in New Orleans).  Most reservations can be had at 10 months when home resort doesn't matter - although some will not last very long when the 10 month window opens.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2012)

Except that picture of the lovely lazy river and ocean is not Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach, SC.

I do believe that is Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach, FL.

And 300K in points is barely 1 summer week in a family size unit for around $2K in MFs.


Keep reading before you buy anything. And would also suggest you RENT at a few Wyndham resorts before you buy. Wyndham is not a carbon copy at every resort - you might NOT LIKE some, most or all of them.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Apr 12, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Except that picture of the lovely lazy river and ocean is not Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach, SC.
> 
> I do believe that is Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach, FL.
> 
> ...



We did check out Wyndham Westwinds last week in MB when we were there.  It's nice, but would prefer something newer and this location I believe is supposed to one of the better in MB within the Wyndham family.

So if you are going to buy Points, resale, within Wyndham, what should a potential buyer look for?  Granted, the more points for as cheap as possible the better right?  Also, if I wanted to buy more points later on, is it better to buy within the same resort or another Wyndham.  People seem to have several thousands of points that they use.  Do they buy them and then deposit into RCI or II or whatever... ?

There is so much information out here on these resorts that it would be great to have a newbie quick reference guide on buying into each "System" that focused on how to buy and what is the best way to buy in given a certain scenario.

As I have mentioned in my previous thread, we are looking for MB, summer weeks.  2 Kids.

Have heard fixed week is best, but the Wyndham system seems to allow for options of not needing a fixed week... But still fixed is Ideal...  But if we book soon enough we can get a summer month.  But we just went during spring break last week and had a great time.  Also, Wyndham allows exchanging within their system of resorts.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> We did check out Wyndham Westwinds last week in MB when we were there.  It's nice, but would prefer something newer and this location I believe is supposed to one of the better in MB within the Wyndham family.
> 
> So if you are going to buy Points, resale, within Wyndham, what should a potential buyer look for?  Granted, the more points for as cheap as possible the better right?  Also, if I wanted to buy more points later on, is it better to buy within the same resort or another Wyndham.  People seem to have several thousands of points that they use.  Do they buy them and then deposit into RCI or II or whatever... ?
> 
> ...



sounds like you got it...if you want a guarantee, buy a fixed week, it you want flexibility buy points...If you want both buy points at that resort where you want the guarantee..(there is still no guarantee, but with ARP its close)...Or buy both...Many of us here own multiple timeshares for different reasons

I think the best use of Wyndham points is within the Wyndham system not exchanging through RCI...The only time I would use RCI is if I had to go somewhere where Wyndham doesnt have a resort.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 12, 2012)

edited....


----------



## GuitarKidd (Apr 12, 2012)

ronparise said:


> sounds like you got it...if you want a guarantee, but a fixed week, it you want flexibility buy points...If you want both buy points at that resort where you want the guarantee..(there is still no guarantee, but with ARP its close)...Or buy both...Many of us here own multiple timeshares for different reasons
> 
> I think the best use of Wyndham points is within the Wyndham system not exchanging through RCI...The only time I would use RCI is if I had to go somewhere where Wyndham doesnt have a resort.



What would be a good deal on points?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> What would be a good deal on points?



Look for something where the maintenance fees are less than $5 to $5.50 per 1000 points. Plan on paying more for the lower mf contracts than for higher mf contracts

I like to keep my purchase cost at or under a years mf

There was a sale that just completed on ebay for 328000 points (mf $5/1000) The sale price was a dollar plus closing costs of $395 and Wyndhams transfer fee of $299...I think thats a good deal


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 12, 2012)

ronparise said:


> ... There was a sale that just completed on ebay for 328000 points (mf $5/1000) The sale price was a dollar plus closing costs of $395 and Wyndhams transfer fee of $299...I think thats a good deal



To get a decent 2 bedroom prime week prime location you are looking at point contracts of this level or higher.  If this is your goal, you would want the bigger contracts if you go re-sale.  This saves a bunch on closing costs and transfer fees compared to buying a bunch of low point contracts.


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 12, 2012)

OP

Myrtle beach has 6 Wyndham Resorts  ( I believe all were originally sold as UDI points except Westwinds, which was sold mostly as fixed weeks.)  Based on your desire to get summer weeks in Myrtle Beach, I suggest you look at UDI points deeded at one of the Myrtle Beach Resorts.  That way, you can ARP the desirable units - i.e. many folks like the Seawatch units, because they require less points (189k to 203K for a prime week in a 2BD) than the Ocean Blvd units  (which go for 224k to 425k per prime week).

IMO:  To get  the best units during the summer, you'll need those ARP rights.  There are Myrtle Beach summer units available at 10 months, but they tend to be the points-expensive units at Ocean Blvd or smallish units at Towers on The Grove.  So, the best units at Seawatch and the Cottages are grabbed during the ARP period.  

The Maint fees at most Myrtle Beach resorts approach $6.00 per thousand, so they are average to slightly above average, but I believe that the ARP privileges make them worth buying, if you want to be able to make those good prime reservations (to use or perhaps rent).


----------



## antjmar (Apr 12, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> What would be a good deal on points?



for wyndham MB
Fixed week = westwinds. A converted 2br fixed week  in summer will be 175K points.

Other resorts for MB In order of MF per k points (lowest to highest)
Towers on the Grove
Ocean BLVD
Seawatch
Westwinds

keep in mind for a summer week ocean front 2br you only need 175K points at westwinds but about 350K for ocean blvd so while you get the best cost ratio you need more points.  
Currently  UDI contracts in all MB get the 13 month ARP at all locations.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 12, 2012)

antjmar said:


> ... Currently  UDI contracts in all MB get the 13 month ARP at all locations ...



Except Towers on the Grove which is Receipical ARP with the Old (but I think better) Wyndhams.  Do not know about the other Myrtle Beach WAAM property.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 12, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Except Towers on the Grove which is Receipical ARP with the Old (but I think better) Wyndhams.  Do not know about the other Myrtle Beach WAAM property.



So UDI contracts at ocean blvd etc, are not honored at Towers on the grove for the ARP?


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 12, 2012)

antjmar said:


> So UDI contracts at ocean blvd etc, are not honored at Towers on the grove for the ARP?



Do not know, I never asked that way.  At a minium, Recieprical ARP would be there.  By the way the other two Myrtle resorts are Wyndham Dye Villas and the Cottages.  Corporate Wyndham is closed, I called Towers on the Grove and they said they do not know if Westwinds and Seawatch Plantation have any ARP rights at Towers on the Grove.  I would think they would because it is called reciprical ARP.

Update:  Just called Wyndham, Westwinds, Ocean Blvd., and Seawatch Platation do have ARP rights into Towers on Grove at the 13 Months.  Same for Towers on the Grove into thoughs resorts.  The catch is you have to have a reservations supervisor do this for you.

Wyndham Dye's Villas gives Wyndham so many units per year at one time.  Right now Wyndham is not receiving any units in the ARP period so Platium VIP receiptical ARP and regular ARP cannot be used at this Associate/Affilate location on the grounds there is no availability because the units have not been released for ARP purposes.

UPDATE:  Just called Wyndham direct sales, they advise the only way for Wyndham Dye Villias to get a timeshare is to go to a sales presentation at the resort.  However, the Resort advises there is no Wyndham Sales Office on site.  Wyndham Westwinds indicated they are the sales office selling for this resort.  I am awaiting a call back.  Want to ask if I buy at that location what the ARP would be to the other Myrtle Beach properties.

UPDATE:  Just got off the phone with Wyndham sales at Westwinds.  They indicated that if you buy at Wyndham Dye Villas, the ARP rights to all other Myrtle Beach properties is 14 months.  There are no ARP rights for non-Presidential reserve members into Dye Village.  According to this, it appears to be a one way street.  A purchase at Wyndham Dye Villas gets ARP rights that exceed the existing ARP rights of points owners at the other Myrtle Beach properties.  My ARP rights for my points contracts at Myrtle Beach are only only 13 months.  It is nice to know that existing Myrtle Beach owners are being trumped by the new sales at Dye Villas for ARP purposes.  My guess this is a test of new sales approach for the WAAM properties.  If it works, I suspect it may become standard operating proceedure.

If the above is true, this would be an ideal system for the mega renters.  They buy at Wyndham Dye Villas and get 14 month ARP rights into the balance of Myrtle Beach.  I do not know how you would test the truth of the 14 month ARP right for new purchases at Wyndham Dye Villas.

Just checked Dye Villas for the VIP Platium discount, there is availablity within the 60 day ARP period.  Maybe they should open these Presidential Units up during the ARP period or at least honor the VIP Plantium benifit listed in the "The Good Life VIP Owner Benifit" Pamphlet that give 2 Reciprical ARP bookings at other Wyndham resorts.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 13, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> If the above is true, this would be an ideal system for the mega renters.  They buy at Wyndham Dye Villas and get 14 month ARP rights into the balance of Myrtle Beach.  I do not know how you would test the truth of the 14 month ARP right for new purchases at Wyndham Dye Villas.



Thanks for the update.  *If *the 14 month ARP is true there are going to be alot of upset MB owners  with UDI contracts (like me). 
Thats why I love my converted fixed week at Westwinds It's MINE till 10 months and a day and no one else can reserve it!


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 13, 2012)

antjmar said:


> Thanks for the update.  *If *the 14 month ARP is true there are going to be alot of upset MB owners  with UDI contracts (like me).



Do presidential reserve owners at other resorts get a 14 month ARP ?


----------



## antjmar (Apr 17, 2012)

massvacationer said:


> Do presidential reserve owners at other resorts get a 14 month ARP ?


I dont know. I never even heard of a 14 month ARP until mentioned in the above post.


----------

